# how change my domain?



## rokpa92 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello people  it's me again with an other "dump problem" :r
last night i install in an old pc, bsd 8.0-p2 i386.
I install some packet (kde, opera, pidgin, wine, amarok)
i don know what i can do wrong (i only put pkg_add -r) but now i can use some function, because i don't have the domain (that i configure in the installation of BSD in the part of LAN)
before, i have some thing like this:


```
$ su
Password:
root[B]@myhome#[/B]
```

but now i have:


```
$ su
Password:
root[B]@#[/B]
```

how i can put "myhome" again?
because, some problem (when "myhome" disappears, and gime me this error: cannot connect to 
X server :0.0)

thanks and sorry for take your time.


----------



## jailed (Mar 8, 2010)

Edit /etc/rc.conf


```
hostname="myhome"
```

And point myhome to your local ip on /etc/hosts like

127.0.0.1 myhome


----------



## mario (Mar 8, 2010)

Yep, Jailed is right, you somehow lost your hostname information.

It can be set in /etc/rc.conf file as described by Jailed, or through sysinstall command - Configure -> Networking -> Interfaces.

Or, if you don't want this settings to be set permanently, it could be set by hostname command in super user mode.

Best Regards, 
Mario Munda


----------



## rokpa92 (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks jailed and thanks mario.
i try with the /etc/rc.conf but nothing.
i try with the `# sysinstall` and now have domain.
Thanks again =)


----------



## Beastie (Mar 8, 2010)

Check

 hostname(1)
 [cmd=""]/etc/rc.d/hostname[/cmd]


----------



## rokpa92 (Mar 9, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Check
> 
> hostname(1)
> [cmd=""]/etc/rc.d/hostname[/cmd]



yes, thanks, my problem it's i write work in the /etc/rc.conf
(but it more easy (and secure for me) doing from `# sysinstall`. Thanks again to all)


----------

